# Eco springs on LS



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me just how much lower an eco is than an LS? Also can i swap eco springs onto my car and see lower ride height? In essence what i am trying to do is delete some of the gap between the tire and fender.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe that we Eco package owners are 10cm lower than stock ride height for the LS orLT.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I believe that we Eco package owners are 10cm lower than stock ride height for the LS orLT.


That would be 4 inches. The ECO is about 1/2" lower than the LS trim.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

just get coilovers if you wanna fill a massavie 3 in gap cause springs wouldnt do it either


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I really don't wanna change out to coilovers. I think 1/2 inch might be enough to make me happier with the amount of gap there is. I really don't think its more than about a 1 inch gap to begin with though I would have to go look.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have to agree that the "sport" suspension and its .6 inch drop is probably enough to give me a little dropped look but not bottom out on everything plus i cant justify dropping 1k on coil overs


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

k im just saying this the eco and the ls get the same drop with the eibachs meaning..................there most likely the same springs just get aftermarket if you wanna drop cause oem is gonna be so small its not noticable,i lowered my car 5 mm and its hardly noticable at all


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

the gm part number is different for the "sport tuned" / "eco" springs. i heard its .6in drop. what does the eibachs drop to. after settling that is.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> k im just saying this the eco and the ls get the same drop with the eibachs meaning..................there most likely the same springs just get aftermarket if you wanna drop cause oem is gonna be so small its not noticable,i lowered my car 5 mm and its hardly noticable at all


You lowered your car 2 inches and its not noticeable? I. Dont particularly. Believe that but still after measuring it i think i will be happy with a 0.6inch drop

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

silverls said:


> 5 mm is barely 1/4 of an inch. after measuring it i think i will be happy with a 0.6inch drop
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App




Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry my last 2 posts got jacked up. I misread your post jakk thought it said 5cm not mm. 5mm is. 0.19 inches. We are talking about 0.6 inches. It will be noticeable.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

silverls said:


> You lowered your car 2 inches and its not noticeable? I. Dont particularly. Believe that but still after measuring it i think i will be happy with a 0.6inch drop
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


5mm is like .2ins lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

silverls said:


> Sorry my last 2 posts got jacked up. I misread your post jakk thought it said 5cm not mm. 5mm is. 0.19 inches. We are talking about 0.6 inches. It will be noticeable.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


go look at a eco then park next to it,its so little of a diffrence,and ive had eibachs and those make a diffrence over stock and they also improve the handling of the car much more than stock springs and eibachs dont go as low as the bg or hr springs but they look good,and on my ls the eibachs dropped a whole inch in the front and 1.25 in the rear


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> go look at a eco then park next to it,its so little of a diffrence,and ive had eibachs and those make a diffrence over stock and they also improve the handling of the car much more than stock springs and eibachs dont go as low as the bg or hr springs but they look good,and on my ls the eibachs dropped a whole inch in the front and 1.25 in the rear


I park ne t to boats all the time. And i really think that i will be happy with .6 inches. I do not want coilovers. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

silverls said:


> I park ne t to boats all the time. And i really think that i will be happy with .6 inches. I do not want coilovers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


eibachs are springs,and there gonna be as much if not cheaper than what your gonna spend on springs


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> eibachs are springs,and there gonna be as much if not cheaper than what your gonna spend on springs


There are two advantages to doing it this way. 

1. it's actually cheaper. The springs are about $35 apiece. Figure $140 plus shipping for the set
2. doing this doesn't void his warranty on suspension parts, as stock parts would be used


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

from gmpartsdirect.com you can get the stock "sport" springs pretty cheap. maybe saves 30 bucks vs eibachs but i like having official chevy parts.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There are two advantages to doing it this way.
> 
> 1. it's actually cheaper. The springs are about $35 apiece. Figure $140 plus shipping for the set
> 2. doing this doesn't void his warranty on suspension parts, as stock parts would be used


Woooo. $140, now thats my kinda number. Def gonna get the factory lower springs. Saw boats eco again tonight and it reaffirmed to me that 0.6 inch will be fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> from gmpartsdirect.com you can get the stock "sport" springs pretty cheap. maybe saves 30 bucks vs eibachs but i like having official chevy parts.


save 30 and down the road youll regret not getting springs that actually do and will perform much better than oem sport springs,if you want my opinion just go for the eibchs will look better than an eco and will improve your handling aloooot better than stock doesnt void warranty and eibachs have a 1 million mile warranty so they will last the life of the car


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> save 30 and down the road youll regret not getting springs that actually do and will perform much better than oem sport springs,if you want my opinion just go for the eibchs will look better than an eco and will improve your handling aloooot better than stock doesnt void warranty and eibachs have a 1 million mile warranty so they will last the life of the car


That million mile warranty means nothing if the lowered springs cause you to prematurely blow a strut or two or any other suspension components and GM decides to deny your warranty claim. There's a lot more to lowering a car than just ride height. Your balljoint angles change, your shock absorber stress increases dramatically, and your mounts experience greater stress.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That million mile warranty means nothing if the lowered springs cause you to prematurely blow a strut or two or any other suspension components and GM decides to deny your warranty claim. There's a lot more to lowering a car than just ride height. Your balljoint angles change, your shock absorber stress increases dramatically, and your mounts experience greater stress.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


really so tell me how 1in is going to drasctillay change the angles in your ball joints,have you even looked at the ball joints on the cruze?cause really the only parts i see wearing out when you lower a cruze is maybe just maybe,peoples neck hair from breakin necks,you have a ton of book knowledge it seems about basic cars and so far i have the lowest cruze in the world right now and ive driven a soild 5000 miles on them and i have to parts wearing out no axle bindage nothing,so unless youve personally lowered a cruze i dont know what experince you have in lowering a CRUZE not some regal with audi rims,and really im pretty sure eibach nows what there doing when they make springs,and shocks are meant to wear out they dont last forever,and for the warranty did you know you can put eibach springs on your car without voiding warranty?and if your saying lowereing your car is so bad,then why even put eco springs on a ls that voids warranty cause it didnt come standard on his car meaning its aftermarket regardless if it is a oem product they can say you did a in proper installin of the spring to cause failure,and beside you wont even blow a shock out till maybe 45k miles lol so you got shorted 5k miles whoop dee doo mate,tell me xtreme when you lower your cruze ill respect you but untill then gtfo please theres nothing wrong with lowering your car 1in


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> really so tell me how 1in is going to drasctillay change the angles in your ball joints,have you even looked at the ball joints on the cruze?cause really the only parts i see wearing out when you lower a cruze is maybe just maybe,peoples neck hair from breakin necks,you have a ton of book knowledge it seems about basic cars and so far i have the lowest cruze in the world right now and ive driven a soild 5000 miles on them and i have to parts wearing out no axle bindage nothing,so unless youve personally lowered a cruze i dont know what experince you have in lowering a CRUZE not some regal with audi rims,and really im pretty sure eibach nows what there doing when they make springs,and shocks are meant to wear out they dont last forever,and for the warranty did you know you can put eibach springs on your car without voiding warranty?and if your saying lowereing your car is so bad,then why even put eco springs on a ls that voids warranty cause it didnt come standard on his car meaning its aftermarket regardless if it is a oem product they can say you did a in proper installin of the spring to cause failure,and beside you wont even blow a shock out till maybe 45k miles lol so you got shorted 5k miles whoop dee doo mate,tell me xtreme when you lower your cruze ill respect you but untill then gtfo please theres nothing wrong with lowering your car 1in


I tried to be polite, but it seems that doesn't work with you. If someone disagrees with you, you resort to flaming and insulting. gtfo? Really? Is that what's required now to make a point? 

I don't care to teach you about suspension design in this thread if you're just going to insult me. A solid 5000 miles? That's nothing. With normal driving, people will go at least 100k miles on a set of suspension components. 

Congrats, you have the lowest Cruze. That just means you don't care about ride quality and are willing to learn on your own dime. That says absolutely nothing about your knowledge of suspension components. Tell me real quick, what's your dynamic camber look like? You have camber plates installed to correct the balljoint angles? I think we argued this point before in complete futility. Then again, what does it matter what *your *car looks like when you're giving advice to someone else?

Did I say Eibach didn't know what they were doing? I didn't, but let me ask you this, do they guarantee their warranty for the rest of the suspension components that may fail prematurely by using their springs? Basic physics here, you increase spring rate, and you increase stress on components. The 2nd gen w-body guys learned that one really quickly. Install lowered springs on factory struts and you blow them in 1/4 the mileage, if that. Not that hard to grasp. I'd love to see the documentation anywhere that says you can put Eibach springs on your car without voiding your warranty. I'll stand corrected when you do. You said these Eibachs lower by 1 inch? 1 inch over what? There are several different stock spring rates for the Cruze.

A solid 5k miles? There's nothing "solid" about 5000 miles. Add a zero to that and we'll talk some more. Do you really think that's all you're going to shorten your life by when using stiffer springs? Might want to read up on that and see what other people with other cars are seeing. One can assume that our struts are excellent for a variety of spring rates, but that's not the case more often than not, and you certainly can't give advice with that baseless assumption. It's an opinion and nothing else. I can't say how long they'll last either as nobody has tested them, but *when giving advice, you always err on the side of caution*. 

I don't need to lower my Cruze for someone to respect me, and you should check your attitude and motives if me lowering my car is what it takes to "earn" your respect. The Cruze is not vastly different from other typical MacPhearson strut designs. It's all the exact same thing, unless you're wiling to tell me there's some new revolutionary srtut design in the Cruze that flies in the face of common knowledge on the subject. I think we all know it's nothing special. I don't need to lower a Cruze to know how it's suspension will react to a lowered ride height. Telling me I need to do something like lowering my car in order to make a point is a nothing more than a poor cop-out to save yourself from discussing this issue in a more technical manner. "Oh, you've never put HIDs in factory housings, you can't possibly know how well they work," or "oh, you've never lowered your Cruze, you can't possibly know how its suspension would react," or "oh, you never drank a cup of acetone, you can't possibly know if it would make you sick or not." I don't need to do something to know how it works. If the world worked that way, we'd have doctors learning to do heart surgury after a few hundred failures, mechanics fixing your car with rubber bands based on no education and knowledge, and pilots with a 90% fatality rate. I'm no expert, but I know enough about suspension geometry to know what effect these modifications will have on your car. I invite you to explain* in technical terms* why what I've said is false. 

Lowering your car changes your suspension geometry. GM specified a range of ride heights for the Cruze, and they decided that 10mm was an acceptable drop for the more sporty suspension. Within that specification, you can expect the factory parts to work as intended. The moment you exceed that range thinking you're more intelligent than the engineers that designed this car, you can expect things to either break or fail prematurely. 

I'll save my breath. These guys covered it pretty well:
Suspension Geometry - Sport Compact Car Magazine


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

dude this hole website is complete pointless this place is full of jackasses xtremerevolution, oshia86, daisy81, and onlytaurus 

your guys posts are completly useless


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

i would like to see you get gm to warranty any struts ....... only way they waranty a struts is if it is bad enough to leak all the way to the bottom of the strut and drip..... no exceptions


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

i been made at the dealership to warranty ball joint replacment on a 2010 escalade with 26" rims 
so u guys do not make the calls for gm the decided on each repair case by case basis and gm is all about 
customer retention so replaceing a ball joint is not that much of a loss compared to u buying 3 cars and some other manufacture thats a 100k loss so which one they want a 200$ ball joint or loss of a customer they make that decision not you xtremerevolution


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> dude this hole website is complete pointless this place is full of jackasses xtremerevolution, oshia86, daisy81, and onlytaurus
> 
> your guys posts are completly useless


You're still offended because people didn't respond to your liking in your towing thread? I supported you in that thread a few times. Not sure what your problem is but the attitude and insults are uncalled for. Take them to a forum that cares.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> i been made at the dealership to warranty ball joint replacment on a 2010 escalade with 26" rims
> so u guys do not make the calls for gm the decided on each repair case by case basis and gm is all about
> customer retention so replaceing a ball joint is not that much of a loss compared to u buying 3 cars and some other manufacture thats a 100k loss so which one they want a 200$ ball joint or loss of a customer they make that decision not you xtremerevolution


I never said it will happen, but I'd rather err on the side of caution and say that it can than to be overly optimistic and say that it can't. It is very dealership dependent, and I've seen warranty claims denied for lesser things. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> i would like to see you get gm to warranty any struts ....... only way they waranty a struts is if it is bad enough to leak all the way to the bottom of the strut and drip..... no exceptions


I got GM to replace noisy struts with a redesigned model before they were even available to dealerships to order. GM service engineering shipped a set of emergency inventory struts to my dealer labeled for my car ONLY. It was 2 months before any dealer could order them for other customers. 

If my struts blow under warranty or have any defect, I can get them replaced.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

no one needs father posts on here why you should do anything no one asks for that if you dont have any good input dont insert it but i have read quite a few of your sounds posts very informative


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mike1coolguy88 said:


> no one needs father posts on here why you should do anything no one asks for that if you dont have any good input dont insert it but i have read quite a few of your sounds posts very informative


I guess I misunderstood your post. Sounded like you were calling me one of the jackasses. Either way, despite the way some people come across, remember that most people are here to help as much as they can. We bump heads a few times but it's generally very respectful and helpful. One of the best forums I've been a member of. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ok to settle this if your cruze is not lowered dont post you have no input on the subject at all you have lots of un sueful information that has nothing to do with the cruze you might now alot about suspension but the cruze is to new to know if you will get balljoint damage or any type of damage to say the least so get off your high horse there xtreme,ill let you know if there is any damage to my car when ive had my car much longer than you,and true this forum has gone substanily down hill since ive joined,but then again i guess people have nothing better to do but sit on there phone and comment on every posting on here lol what a life i want:eusa_clap:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

and to the op hope you choose aftermarket springs over some oem ones,just search the forum and youll find many people have springs on there cruzes and love them,the springs are by far a great choise for 200 dollars and if you have some tools get out and do it your self just go for it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> ok to settle this if your cruze is not lowered dont post you have no input on the subject at all you have lots of un sueful information that has nothing to do with the cruze you might now alot about suspension but the cruze is to new to know if you will get balljoint damage or any type of damage to say the least so get off your high horse there xtreme,ill let you know if there is any damage to my car when ive had my car much longer than you,and true this forum has gone substanily down hill since ive joined,but then again i guess people have nothing better to do but sit on there phone and comment on every posting on here lol what a life i want:eusa_clap:


Exactly who are you to tell someone not to post? Who are you to define a metric for authority? If my Cruze is not lowered, don't post? Seriously? My information and knowledge of suspension geometry is useless because my own car is not lowered? Perhaps you should consider that my car is not lowered *because* of my knowledge of suspension geometry. Nobody here has had a Cruze lowered for enough time to even tell what the effects are even remotely long-term (50k+ miles) so please explain to me exactly how this is remotely important or relevant.

Like I said, it's best to err on the side of caution. You can do whatever you want with your own car, but when you have no idea what the long-term effects of these modifications are on our cars, and they do have potentially negative effects based on other cars that have been lowered, you generally disclose that information instead of *arguing *that there's absolutely no potential for any problem.

I'm not on a high horse. I made my point and I made it very respectfully. That's exact opposite of what I can say about your reply. How exactly do the following comments indicate in any way that I'm putting myself on a high horse?



> There are two advantages to doing it this way.
> 
> 1. it's actually cheaper. The springs are about $35 apiece. Figure $140 plus shipping for the set
> 2. doing this doesn't void his warranty on suspension parts, as stock parts would be used







> That million mile warranty means nothing if the lowered springs cause you to prematurely blow a strut or two or any other suspension components and GM decides to deny your warranty claim. There's a lot more to lowering a car than just ride height. Your balljoint angles change, your shock absorber stress increases dramatically, and your mounts experience greater stress.




Seriously, please show me, because I can't at all see how any of that was deserving of the reply you gave me. Try taking a look in the mirror for a change.

Knock off the insults and personal attacks. It's getting old, and I will report it if you continue.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Exactly who are you to tell someone not to post? Who are you to define a metric for authority? If my Cruze is not lowered, don't post? Seriously? My information and knowledge of suspension geometry is useless because my own car is not lowered? Perhaps you should consider that my car is not lowered *because* of my knowledge of suspension geometry. Nobody here has had a Cruze lowered for enough time to even tell what the effects are even remotely long-term (50k+ miles) so please explain to me exactly how this is remotely important or relevant.
> 
> Like I said, it's best to err on the side of caution. You can do whatever you want with your own car, but when you have no idea what the long-term effects of these modifications are on our cars, and they do have potentially negative effects based on other cars that have been lowered, you generally disclose that information instead of *arguing *that there's absolutely no potential for any problem.
> 
> ...


no personal attacks,and who are you to come in hear and say you know all this kindas of stuff i know its a forum but really people on forums are either people who have no lives and dont know **** and just go off what the dealer say well frankly the dealers dont know anything there a bunch of lackys that come out of uti the worst school in america,and for time to tell,then why are you posting its gonna ruin your ball joints you dont know that so dont post anything,it gets old when people talk about stuff you have no idea about cool you know about suspesnion geo,i could care less,and if your so smart dude why arte you driving a chevy cruze look at your self in the mirror and say why am i arguing with a kid who has more hands on experince then me in the chevy cruze suspesnion field,i could care less about other cars,all im tryin to say is please stop giving a novel on what should be a simple post question is eco springs on a ls,no its stupid and a waste of money,just get aftermarket,and eibach took over 3 months to engineer the springs so i doubt there going to make it to low for it to blow a shock out


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow both of you stfu. Are you serious? I wish i would have looked at this earlier. Extreme, thank you for defending my want for factory parts, but wow.

Jak, thank you for your input, it is appreciated but when i said that wasnt the way i wanted to go it should have ended there and we would not have even.made it to this point. I understand that i would get better overall performance from aftermarket springs but this isnt about performance its about look. The cruze is not a performance car in any way shape or form, its an A to B economy car. I stated multiple times that I wanted the factory lower springs and the reason is so the car is at the height i want and still has factory parts. Even after i stated all this you continued to argue. Well you can give your input all you want but this post was nothing to do with aftermarket, i dont want aftermarket, so please stop telling me to buy afternarket. I simply asked about how much drop i would get and others were happy to just answer the question, but not you. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> no personal attacks,and who are you to come in hear and say you know all this kindas of stuff i know its a forum but really people on forums are either people who have no lives and dont know **** and just go off what the dealer say well frankly the dealers dont know anything there a bunch of lackys that come out of uti the worst school in america,and for time to tell,then why are you posting its gonna ruin your ball joints you dont know that so dont post anything,it gets old when people talk about stuff you have no idea about cool you know about suspesnion geo,i could care less,and if your so smart dude why arte you driving a chevy cruze look at your self in the mirror and say why am i arguing with a kid who has more hands on experince then me in the chevy cruze suspesnion field,i could care less about other cars,all im tryin to say is please stop giving a novel on what should be a simple post question is eco springs on a ls,no its stupid and a waste of money,just get aftermarket,and eibach took over 3 months to engineer the springs so i doubt there going to make it to low for it to blow a shock out


And for the record, lowing your car DOES have negative effects on other suspension parts and can negatively affect your steering over time. If you dont know that then you have not driven enough lowered vehicles. Sure. 0.5 inches or maybe even an inch isnt so bad but anything more on just springs can hurt you car. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

silverls said:


> And for the record, lowing your car DOES have negative effects on other suspension parts and can negatively affect your steering over time. If you dont know that then you have not driven enough lowered vehicles. Sure. 0.5 inches or maybe even an inch isnt so bad but anything more on just springs can hurt you car.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


ive driven numerous slammed cars,no effects at all,but hey good luck with your stock springs,just tryin to help you make your cruze look alill better and not just like an oridanry cruze but thats you i guess all right later then


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ok to settle this if your cruze is not lowered dont post you have no input on the subject at all you have lots of un sueful information that has nothing to do with the cruze you might now alot about suspension but the cruze is to new to know if you will get balljoint damage or any type of damage to say the least so get off your high horse there xtreme,ill let you know if there is any damage to my car when ive had my car much longer than you,and true this forum has gone substanily down hill since ive joined,but then again i guess people have nothing better to do but sit on there phone and comment on every posting on here lol what a life i want:eusa_clap:


Dear jakkaroo, 

After having actually read through everything i would like to kindly ask you not to comment on my posts anymore. If you see a thread made by me, ignore it and move on. No one needed to have any knowledge of lowing a cruze to comment on this subject because the subject was simple "how much drop" I could have just googled it but i thought it might be an interesting topic. You, however turned it into an arguement over nothing. I look foreward to nit hearing from you.

Sincerely
Silverls

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ,just tryin to help you make your cruze look alill better and not just like an oridanry cruze but thats you i guess all right later then


Awe that was a cute little cut against me saying im ordinary just because i didnt wanna do it his way. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

hey silverls let me know how this goes for you if you get it done before me. im pricing it all up now and seeing when i can do it. also if you can show pics of install or even before and after photos that would be awesome. im hoping i can do this alot sooner rather than later but have to make sure money is there.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> hey silverls let me know how this goes for you if you get it done before me. im pricing it all up now and seeing when i can do it. also if you can show pics of install or even before and after photos that would be awesome. im hoping i can do this alot sooner rather than later but have to make sure money is there.


Should have it done in the next month at the latest. And i am planning to make a how to video for my youtube channel so ill post it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverls said:


> Should have it done in the next month at the latest. And i am planning to make a how to video for my youtube channel so ill post it
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Looking forward to seeing it. I think there are many people who will benefit from such a video.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I just installed the H&Rs last weekend, so my ECO springs are up for grabs. Make me an offer via PM.

/thread hijack.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I just bought the ECO springs listed above, and will install them on my 2012 1LT 6A soon so that all you Cruzers can have some actual numbers on how much the ECO springs will lower the LT models. I am hopeful these will lower the 1LT about 1" based on some research i found. The 1LT with automatic trans weighs 3155 lbs, while the ECO weighs 3011, which means the ECO springs should lower my car more than the 0.6" that the ECO is already lower.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

So to lower the 1LT to the ECO ride height all that is needed is the ECO springs? I've been thinking of doing this but wasn't sure if I could just do it with the springs or if I would have to get all the ECO suspension components?


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I just put some ECO/manual springs on my 1LT/auto just to see what i would get. I was disappointed in the amount of drop. The front is only 1/16" lower, and the rear is now 3/16" lower. the ride quality is the same, but it does seam to have a little more sporty handling. 
Since the LS model is lighter than the 1LT, i would assume that you might not see any drop on that model. Just for everyones info: The numbers on my 1LT front springs are 22808108 (13500012412), rear springs 13360840 (AAJK).
The numbers on the ECO/manual front springs are: 22751604 (13500012410), rear springs 13360462 (AAJH). If anyone has part numbers on any other model, please post them so we can all see them. Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I am under the impression that there's more to this than just the springs. What are the part numbers for the front struts?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

The part numbers on my 1LT struts are A4W15934 (22508100).


XtremeRevolution said:


> I am under the impression that there's more to this than just the springs. What are the part numbers for the front struts?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody have part numbers for the ECO struts ? I wonder if that is were the ECO gets it's 0.6" drop ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Silver LT RS said:


> Anybody have part numbers for the ECO struts ? I wonder if that is were the ECO gets it's 0.6" drop ?


I think that might be it. A part number check will confirm. I know when I had the recall done, they replaced both the springs and the struts. When I discovered that they put on LS springs instead of Eco springs (based on part number), they again had to replace both the springs and the struts.


----------

